# Reading the new smart meter



## bitethebullet (15 May 2021)

Hi,
I'm trying to submit a meter reading but when i checked the new meter its reading 180KwH as opposed to the usual 5 digit number.
I suppose it makes sense that the new meter starts off a "0" b ut just want to make sure everyone else is the same.


----------



## Savvy (15 May 2021)

Hi ,
The new meter starts off as 0 so 180 sounds like it could well be correct.
Do you need to submit a reading as the automated meter readings has started about 2 mths ago?


----------



## bitethebullet (15 May 2021)

OK that makes sense. 
Yeah i presumed the whole thing was automated but i got a slip in the door from ESB networks asking me to subit a reading online.


----------



## mathepac (16 May 2021)

The positive side of this is ESB (or whoever) knows you are smarter than their dumb meter!  When the new meter was installed they should have taken a closing reading from the old perfectly good dumb meter. Did you get one of these?


----------



## bitethebullet (16 May 2021)

mathepac said:


> The positive side of this is ESB (or whoever) knows you are smarter than their dumb meter!  When the new meter was installed they should have taken a closing reading from the old perfectly good dumb meter. Did you get one of these?


 Nope. It was a contractor who installed it and didn't have any answers at all.


----------



## Pkmwgs (17 May 2021)

Sounds about right, im waiting for one to be installed, what county are you in?


----------



## bitethebullet (18 May 2021)

Pkmwgs said:


> Sounds about right, im waiting for one to be installed, what county are you in?


I'm in Meath. I received my electricity bill and it's the norm so the final reading from the old meter was taken into account, it seems, correctly.


----------



## sharkattack (18 May 2021)

Do you have the option to refuse the new smart metres?


----------



## EasilyAmused (18 May 2021)

sharkattack said:


> Do you have the option to refuse the new smart metres?



I’d say you can refuse the new meter. But as you don’t own the old meter I’d say you can’t stop them from taking it away.


----------



## newirishman (18 May 2021)

sharkattack said:


> Do you have the option to refuse the new smart metres?


Not sure if this would get you anywhere. You don't own the current meter. If the network wants to replace the meter, there isn't much you can do if you want to keep getting electricity. So you have the option of not choosing electricity supply.

Also, why would you care what meter you have?


----------



## sharkattack (18 May 2021)

I was just curious really as to whether you had to accept the new meter as I'm happy with the meter I have and don't expect the new meter to save me anything - the opposite I suspect over time.  I suppose it's like someone who is happy with their 90's tv and have no interest in getting an upgrade to a smart TV when the one the have does the job for them.  I remember reading somewhere that you had the option to refuse but could never find the link again.


----------



## Up Rovers (18 May 2021)

We had a new meter installed recently..  I was chatting with the guy installing it and he mentioned that the meter is the property of the ESB so they have the right to change it.  They long term will make 3 attempts to install the new meter and if the householder does not co-operate they return with the Gardai and change the meter that way.


----------



## Cervelo (18 May 2021)

sharkattack said:


> don't expect the new meter to save me anything - the opposite I suspect over time.


The new meters are not designed to save you anything but rather give you a more accurate reading on how much electricity you use
That may result in cheaper or dearer bills but I would suspect they will roughly be the same
I think the biggest plus will be for the ESB as they will no longer be estimating bills


----------



## EasilyAmused (18 May 2021)

Yes, when fully operational there will be no more customer or estimated readings.  All readings will be exact.

The days of over-estimating your usage when you hear whispers of impending price hikes will be over.


----------



## Leo (19 May 2021)

sharkattack said:


> Do you have the option to refuse the new smart metres?


As above they own the meter, and the connection agreement means they are entitled to maintain / replace as they see fit. Your alternative is to go off-grid.


----------



## Pkmwgs (2 Jun 2021)

You do have a right to refuse, but from a personal point of view . i need one.


----------



## Lightning (8 Jun 2021)

I recently got a new smart meter installed. The old meter was making a loud noise and ESB Networks told me as such that it might be a fire hazard. 

Despite the contractor taking a reading, when I supplied the reset/new reading, ESB Networks said "there is no record that you have a smart meter installed". Several emails and photographs later, they accepted that I had a smart meter. 

Unlike as reported above, there is no zero at the start. 

The meter is giving an average higher reading per month than the old meter. Might be a coincidence / more usage. 

I see if you switch to a smart tariff you cannot switch back to a non-smart tariff and there are less smart tariffs on the market.


----------



## homer911 (28 Jun 2021)

Reading your smart meter:
https://www.esbnetworks.ie/existing-connection/meters-readings/smart-meter-upgradeScroll down to section 3


----------



## Branz (28 Jul 2021)

Up Rovers said:


> We had a new meter installed recently..  I was chatting with the guy installing it and he mentioned that the meter is the property of the ESB so they have the right to change it.  They long term will make 3 attempts to install the new meter and if the householder does not co-operate they return with the Gardai and change the meter that way.


You have the right to refuse to take it so I would like to see the Statute that allows what you suggest: ie bring in the Guards


----------



## jpd (28 Jul 2021)

homer911 said:


> Reading your smart meter:
> https://www.esbnetworks.ie/existing-connection/meters-readings/smart-meter-upgradeScroll down to section 3


Link does not work


----------



## jpd (28 Jul 2021)

This one https://www.esbnetworks.ie/existing-connections/meters-and-readings/smart-meter-upgrade


----------



## Up Rovers (3 Aug 2021)

jpd said:


> Link does not work





			https://www.esbnetworks.ie/docs/default-source/publications/meet-your-new-smart-meter.pdf?sfvrsn=edfaffcc_5
		


If the link above does not work or times out a very quick search on Google asking 'how to read your Smart meter' will bring you to the booklet on PDF hopefully.


----------

